# Trisegmentectomy



## kitkatcoder (Apr 21, 2011)

Can a Trisegmentectomy be a combination of 2 segments removed from RT and 1 segment from LT?


----------



## hairey (Apr 26, 2011)

*Jodee*

The code description for trisegmentectomy is the resection of an entire rt or lt lobe, as well as a portion of the medial lobe. This usually involves the rt lobe and may be referred to as an extended rt lobectomy.  Did your Dr do an entire lobe plus or is it just smaller segments?  Hope this helps.


----------

